

A Neuroscientist’s Radical Theory of How Networks Become Conscious - ironchief
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/11/christof-koch-panpsychism-consciousness/all/

======
YuriNiyazov
I just love unfalsifiable theories.

